# Lesson learned ML hunting.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cold and very windy this passed season so I stayed in deer blinds the whole season. The squirrels would wake about 7:15 AM and go back to bed or some place about 10:00AM Ya there would be one or two still around but not the numbers that were just an hour earlier. Then about 3:00PM they came out again doing much the same as they did in the morning. Boy they sure make a bunch of noise going up and down the shag bark hickory's in my woods. Also loud mouth bunch when some thing is about like the deer and a fox will set them off with that squeal and chattering they do as *A WARNING*. Even a flock of turkeys will get them to going.

I learned that if I go out and set in the deer blind early or late I should be able to get my daily bag limit very quickly if I shoot them and pick them up afterwards so I don't disturb them.

I also learned that tom turkeys hang in sex flocks. A small flock was always a bunch of toms and a big flock was always hens and maybe a couple of very young males.

Pelated wood peckers are big and make rectangle holes in trees. I've never seen one make a round hole.



 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Im at the age that when I go hunting I carry binoculars and a magnifying glass. I learned that if you can sit quiet all day everything in the woods will walk past you. I learned that red squirrels hate me. I learned that if you go deer hunting dressed in orange and use a grunt call turkeys will show up to figure out what you are. I can't tell you how many times I had them surrounding me like barnyard chickens. I also learned that I can go hunting a good part of the day, have a great time and find all sorts of cool things, and forget to load my gun. I usually find this out when I go to unload it. I also learned that the game poach on my vest is a great place for puff balls and antique bottles. When Im done with this mornings coffee Im taking my pup ( 9 mos. combination of four breeds of australian cattle dog, way to ---- scary smart) for a long walk in the woods. we had a fresh snow and I'll carry a gun to help me walk off some weight. Don't you love it?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I give up. What's your Mother-in-Law (ML) got to do with this thread?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ML Muzzle Loader.

MIL Mother in Law.

My pup isn't 9 months old yet and is also a super smart Sheri Pei mix who enjoys a long walk in the woods and likes acorns as well as the deer do.

 Al


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

fishhead said:


> I give up. What's your Mother-in-Law (ML) got to do with this thread?


Glad to see I wasn't the only one who thought of mother in law. Then I realized the OP must have meant muzzle loader.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I figured if you were Bear hunting she would have been bait.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Silly me . . . . I figured Al was after Mountain Lions (ML).


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

copperkid3 said:


> Silly me . . . . I figured Al was after Mountain Lions (ML).


That is what I thought too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would never use my mother in law for bait. She is a great lady, still cooks me pecan pies for my birthday and for Christmas. 

 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Up by us we mostly have red squirrels and they will chatter sometimes at large animals. But the real tip off are the blue jays - they have a distinctive large animal warning cry they let out when a deer or other large animal is in the area. 

With respect to "ML" - if you own one (not a mother-in-law but a muzzleloader  ), you know right off what it means. But before I owned and used one for hunting, I would not know either. I love hunting with the ML - almost got a buck this year, but it passed by so close in heavy cover I could not get a good shot off. Fun hunting though as it is a season separate from the 9-day insanity regular gun season - lots of peace and quiet in the woods, even on public land.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We used to have those little red squirrels around. After they destroyed the travel trailer at our UP deer camp I decided they do not any longer have a place around my property. Haven't seen one around here in close to 8 years. 
Yup the Blue Jays do warn of approaching deer and other large critters.

DNR swears we do not have mountain lions in Michigan. 

 Al


----------

